# droits d'octroi



## Jalisco07

Buenos días, bon jour.

Contexto: "comme ont été abattus autrefois les particularismes régionaux et les droits d'octroi".

A falta de mayor contexto histórico y geográfico, no sé si se está refiriendo a la abolición de fueros municipales o de impuestos municipales. Creo que es algo que ha pasado específicamente en Francia y (océanos de ignorancia) no sé cuándo ni qué fue, aunque al relacionarlo con la supresión de las particularidades regionales, lo supongo posterior a la Revolución francesa.

Gracias a todos. Merci bien.


----------



## josepbadalona

droits d'octroi = impuesto que tenía que pagarse al introducir ciertas mercancías en una ciudad; se suprimió por completo en 1948


----------



## Jalisco07

Gracias, Josep. ¿Debo entender que se trataba de "aduanas" municipales? Y, abusando de tu amabilidad y saberes, ¿esta institución se eliminó en Francia en 1948 o estaba extendida en otros países europeos? Aquí en España sólo conozco el caso de Navarra, pero es una comunidad autónoma, no una ciudad. Y en América latina esto se acabó después de las guerras de Independencia.


----------



## josepbadalona

mi "ciencia" procede de :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Octroi

completada por ésta en inglès ...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Octroi


----------



## Jalisco07

Gracias, Josep. Mi editor, sin embargo, considera que todos los que usamos la Wiki somos unos impresentables. Así perdí mi trabajo fijo como editora. Sin embargo consultaré tus enlaces. Muchas gracias otra vez.


----------



## Jalisco07

Excelentes enlaces, Josep, especialmente el de la wiki en inglés. Como presentía, estos impuestos fueron abolidos por la Revolución, aunque no sabía que luego se habían restablecido. Es, obviamente, una institución antigua y creo que el autor --algo vago-- se refiere a su abolición inmediatemente después de la Revolución. Gracias mil, otra vez.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Puedes traducir por: *impuesto de consumos 
*Buenas tardes


----------



## Jalisco07

Con noticias de Gurb. 
Gracias otra vez. No había recibido el correo que anunciaba esta aportación.
Hasta pronto. À bientôt.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Mi diccionario jurídico (J. Ferreras y G. Zonana) dice de octroi : Arbitrios municipales (droits d'entrée).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Bonjour Gévy
Si j'ai proposé *impuesto de consumos* c'est après avoir consulté les dictionnaires RAE et WORLDCONFERENCE au mot *Fielato*= bureau d'octroi. Dans la RAE on a:
_Oficina a la entrada de las poblaciones en la cual se pagaban los derechos de consumo._
A peu près la même chose dans WC:
http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/fielato
sauf que consumo prend un S; alors j'ai vérifié dans des documents du 19éme et on trouve *impuestos de consumos *(in Corpus del español).
Voilà pourquoi j'ai fait cette proposition. Les "arbitrios municipales" sont, d'après la RAE: "d_erechos o impuestos con que se arbitran fondos para los gastos públicos, por_ _lo general, municipales_" donc un sens beaucoup plus large.
Pasa un buen fin de semana.


----------



## Jalisco07

Gracias a todos. Cada día soy más sabia. Y, por tanto, estoy más confundida. Entre tantas golosinas, no sé qué elegir. 
¿Qué os parece "abolición de los aranceles municipales"?

Au revoir. Hasta luego.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Jalisco:

Está claro que la propuesta de Gurb se ajusta más a lo que buscas que la mía.

Lo de los aranceles lo había pensado también, pero no sabía si existían a nivel municipal. Sé ahora que al principio fueron  tasas no solo sobre productos de otros países, sino también regiones y ciudades. ¿Pero hasta cuándo fueron municipales? Ni idea.

Así que tienes lo que te propone Gurb y es lo único que se ajusta bien.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Jalisco07

Gracias. Merci. Impuestos de consumos será.

Au revoir. Hasta pronto.


----------



## uminuscula

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola, ¿cómo se podría traducir "octroi" en este contexto?:

Son compagnon l'avisa qu'il aurait des difficultés à l'octroi pour faire rentrer à Paris un engin de cette sorte."

Es en tiempos de guerra, ¿es posible que en las entradas de París hubiera una especie de aduanas, o un puesto de control?

gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

¿En qué época estás? Guerra o no todas las ciudades tuvieron "aduanas" en la historia.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## lpfr

Sí, en las entradas de París había unas especies de aduanas llamadas "octroi". No desaparecieron que al principio del siglo 20, si no me equivoco.


----------



## uminuscula

efectivamente, se trata de la 1ª guerra mundial. Quizás lo de "puesto de control" sea un buen equivalente, ¿qué os parece?


----------



## lpfr

No. No eran puestos de control. Eran aduanas en las cuales se pagaba un derecho de entrada por las mercancías. Mira aquí. Creo que "alcabala" es más próximo, aunque no sea exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Eran *los fielatos*.


----------



## yserien

Sí Gurb, fielatos, hasta bien entrados los años sesenta había esa especie de garitas en donde se pagaba una tasa para pasar los productos sobre todo de alimentación y asimismo el paso de funerarias .


----------



## uminuscula

uf, muchas gracias! le había dado un montón de vueltas sin dar con ello...!


----------



## framboise

Hola,

Se trata de un puente

"pont à octroi"

puente sujeto a tributo?

No estoy segura. ¿Alguien puede confirmármelo?

gracias de antemano


----------



## Paquita

framboise said:


> "pont à octroi"


Si puede servir...

Acabo de encontrar la palabra "pontazgo" para designar el "tributo":

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=pontazgo

También pontaje: http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=pontaje

Y la persona encargada de cobrarlo: pontazguero: http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=pontazguero


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

De repente pensé a 
- portazgo

Según la RAE:


> *1.* m. Derechos que se pagan por pasar por un sitio determinado de un camino. *
> 2.* m. Edificio donde se cobran.


Según esta página:


> El Portazgo, era un pago por un derecho de Paso . La real Academia Española,      lo define como: (De portadgo)
> 
> 
> Derechos que se pagan por pasar por un sitio determinado de un camino.
> Edificio donde se cobran.
> Podemos pensar, que el termino actual, que sustituye a Portazgo es Peaje,      pero no es cierto, pues, el peaje solo incluye un pago por derecho de paso,      cuando *el Portazgo, englobaba muchas veces, el pago por un paso de      mercaderías, lo cual supone el origen de las actuales Aduanas.*


La negrita es mía.

Se encuentra, en efecto y de acuerdo con la RAE pueblos, puertos (de montaña y no de mar) con el nombre de Portazgo repartidos por la geografía española que correspondían al paso entre una región y otra pero también se encuentra en ciudades en las que un barrio ha tomado este nombre (por ejemplo en Alicante: Florida-Portazgo)  lo que me ha hecho sospechar que podría ser una equivalencia de _droits d'octroi_.
Y en este libro (*Los barrios de Alicante* de Manuel Martínez López) encuentro:


> El portazgo, une especie de fielato


Está claro, y así lo demuestra la historia de Alicante, que en aquel barrio había una puerta en la que se cobraba un impuesto de entrada, tanto como para personas como para mercancías.

No afirmo nada (no soy historiadora) pero creo que _portazgo_ podría ser una traducción de _droits d'octroi_.

Para acabar, _l'octroi de mer_ serait la _barca_ según aquel mismo artículo.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola Paquita
*Pontazgo* est un ancien droit qui correspond, me semble-t-il, au français: *pontonage*. C'est un droit d'octroi, mais tout à fait spécifique.


> *Pontonage*, subst. masc.,vieilli. ,,Droit  qui se perçoit en quelques lieux sur les personnes, voitures ou  marchandises qui traversent une rivière, soit sur un pont, soit dans un  bac`` (_Ac._ 1835, 1878).CNRTL


Bonne soirée


----------



## Paquita

GURB said:


> *Pontonage*, subst. masc.,vieilli. ,,Droit  qui se perçoit en  quelques lieux sur les personnes, voitures ou  marchandises qui  *traversent une rivière*, soit sur un *pont*, soit dans un  bac`` (_Ac._ 1835, 1878).CNRTL


Mais la question de Framboise était bien :


> Se trata de un *puente*
> 
> "*pont* à octroi"
> 
> *puente* sujeto a tributo?


 non ? Ou alors quelque chose m'échappe..


----------

